# 2009 Philly Cheesesteak Run - 4/11/09



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Philly Cheesesteak Run
Saturday, April 11, 2009
ALL MAKES & MODELS WELCOME!!!
10:30am – Meet at Ikea in College Park, MD
10100 Baltimore Ave
College Park, MD 20740
Leaving promptly at 11am. It takes about 45 minutes to get there from College Park.
11:45am – Meet at Ikea in White Marsh, MD
8352 Honeygo Blvd
Baltimore, MD 21236
Leaving promptly at 12:15pm. There will be a $5 toll and a $4 toll on the way to Tony Luke’s. It takes about 1 hour and 45 minutes to get there from White Marsh.
2:00pm – Meet at Tony Luke’s in Philadelphia, PA
39 East Oregon Avenue
Philadelphia, PA. 19148

Directions:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=...8&z=9

Costs - $11 in tolls from College Park, $6 in tolls back. A Cheesesteak is around $7 plus drinks. They also have other sandwiches, fries, mozzerella sticks, etc.
If you live in the PA, NJ, DE, NY etc area and don't want to join the cruise (or want to set up your own), just meet at Tony Luke's around 2:00pm.
Website: http://www.tonylukes.com. There is an outside restaurant where you order from a window, or there is a sit-down restaurant with servers. I recommend the outside restaurant. There is lots of parking next to the sit-down restaurant.

DISCLAIMERS
*Burnouts, loud music, and/or any kind of disruptive behavior in the parking lot will not be tolerated. Tony Luke's is cool with us being there but we don't want to be asked to leave. Just act civilized.*
** If you don’t have Easy Pass, catch up to the group later or just run through the toll and pay the fine (it’s like $20). We can’t wait for you on the side of the highway.**
***Please print your own directions (even if you have GPS!). We can’t, and won’t, be held responsible if you can’t keep up with the group or if you get lost.***
****Please drive responsibly. The food will be just as tasty regardless of how fast you get up there.***

Pictures from last year's Cheesesteak Run:
















































A3 content....
Mine will be there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Mmmm.... Roast pork with sharp provolone....
You really know what buttons to push, don't ya? I'll try to be there.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

HAHA. Yea, don't think I've ever had Tony Luke's, but I'm looking forward to it.
We should make this our East Coast A3 GTG! Plenty of time to plan around.


----------



## fergie.g (May 11, 2008)

As much as I'd love to make that Run...I'm all the way in Canada...****'rs....


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

mmmmmmmm cheesesteak


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (fergie.g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fergie.g* »_As much as I'd love to make that Run...I'm all the way in Canada...****'rs....









Based upon Google Maps, that's only 500 miles away! DO IT! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *TechnikSLR* »_mmmmmmmm cheesesteak

You gonna try to make it? Shouldn't be that far for you. Get a run going from your 'hood and meet up.


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

ill make the run....
anyone from jersey or ny going


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

not sure who from jersey, but I posted on audizine and audiworld as well. just get a caravan going and hit the road! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fergie.g (May 11, 2008)

Damn it...it's so tempting! Mmmmmm cheesesteak *drools*
ODY, road trip?


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_not sure who from jersey, but I posted on audizine and audiworld as well. just get a caravan going and hit the road! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

im from jersey/


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (fergie.g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fergie.g* »_Damn it...it's so tempting! Mmmmmm cheesesteak *drools*
ODY, road trip?









Might as well get kwanja to tag along as well with the rest of you guys up north. Might be the only time for a East Coast GTG


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

lets do the east coast gtg at this meet. sounds perfect. my car will more than likely still be mostly stock.


----------



## fergie.g (May 11, 2008)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Might as well get kwanja to tag along as well with the rest of you guys up north. Might be the only time for a East Coast GTG










Hmm I forgot about that guy! Sure, road trip it is! I think it'll be good, but I doubt my car will be done in time







. We'll see! I'm strongly considering it if at least one of us can make it.


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: 2009 Philly Cheesesteak Run - 4/11/09 (krazyboi)*

OMG that cheesesteak looks friggin GOOD!!!! 
I moved out of Gaithersburg, MD to miss THIS?!?!? Damnnnnnnnnnn youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!
Should be a good run for you guys as the weather is not too bad out in the Atlantic Coast states.


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: (fergie.g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fergie.g* »_Damn it...it's so tempting! Mmmmmm cheesesteak *drools*
ODY, road trip?









I am down if your down....


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (ODY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ODY* »_
I am down if your down....









Make it happen fellas. I heard there's a pretty good "dancer" joint in the city. I can provide the name if you guys need it. I have yet to been, but my friend who's been to alot said its pretty darn good.
Then again, I bet they're better in Canada.


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Make it happen fellas. I heard there's a pretty good "dancer" joint in the city. I can provide the name if you guys need it. I have yet to been, but my friend who's been to alot said its pretty darn good.
Then again, I bet they're better in Canada.

Forget the Clubs.....i am coming down for the Philly Cheesesteak.....mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

w0000t more a3'ers!!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

everyone w/in 500 miles should plan on making it!


----------



## fergie.g (May 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_everyone w/in 500 miles should plan on making it!

Yeah you're right...no excuses! April 11th, it is!


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 2009 Philly Cheesesteak Run - 4/11/09 (krazyboi)*

great now I have to make cheesesteaks for dinner.. thanks!


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: 2009 Philly Cheesesteak Run - 4/11/09 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_great now I have to make cheesesteaks for dinner.. thanks!

ill make some cheesesteaks for a free revo chipping


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

Heck, I'll drive some authentic Philly cheesesteaks down to Buford for free Revo chipping...


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (BalloFruit)*

I"m from NJ and worked in philly.. as well as a good chef and have all but the rolls ready to go (well need to buy a new griddle mine got lost in the move apparently).. I think I can handle it.
Now if you guys said you would bring me some pizza from NJ then maybe we'd have a deal... I've got Vinny's "New York" pizza across the road.. Vinny has never left GA or had real pizza...


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

just spoke with some people from cool water, we will try to organize a run down there.. probably make several stops along the way to pick up other groups..


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

NJ run:
1. Oreo8716 (A3)
2. Willy (S4)
3. Noah (MKVGTI)
4. Vin (A4)
5. Josh (M3)
6. OpenSkye (A3)
7. TJ (MK3GTI) if t3/t4 BT kit is done
8. Paige (MK4GTI)
_Modified by oreo8716 at 2:16 PM 2-13-2009_

_Modified by oreo8716 at 2:34 PM 2-13-2009_

_Modified by oreo8716 at 2:35 PM 2-13-2009_

_Modified by oreo8716 at 2:41 PM 2-13-2009_


_Modified by oreo8716 at 2:53 PM 2-13-2009_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif lets keep this going! i know its 2 months away, that just gives more time for ppl to pencil it into their calendars!


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

krazyboi you should post that in the regional forums..... get a bunch of vag cars to show up


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

yea, i've posted in the audiworld/audizine/vwvortex regionals. fourtitude ppl don't seem to use the regionals much.


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

well i have 8 already


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

I think I can make this. Sounds like a fun cruise.


----------



## njpeteo (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: (oreo8716)*



oreo8716 said:


> NJ run:
> 1. Oreo8716 (A3)
> 2. Willy (S4)
> 3. Noah (MKVGTI)
> ...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *oreo8716* »_well i have 8 already


good ish!

_Quote, originally posted by *SprintA3* »_I think I can make this. Sounds like a fun cruise.



definitely try Trip. Just meet us up at the White Marsh Ikea...unless you wanna come to college park

_Quote, originally posted by *njpeteo* »_
I should be able to make this one. I'm in for a cruise with the NJ crew... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif make it happen!


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

I'm going to really try to make this I haven't been to a Philly GTG in a good 2-3 years. I love da cheesesteak.


_Modified by judgegavel at 1:08 PM 2/14/2009_


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

judge?! you're still alive?!


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (BalloFruit)*

Yes, I only stay in the allroad forum on AW now.
DVAG doesn't seem to be though


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Hey Judge...gonna bring the allroad or Mini?
DVAG seems like its done for...someone stopped paying the bills.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

allroad probably, its more fun on the highway and at high speeds







. Depends what mood I'm in and what the weather is though. 
Ryan claims (through email) DVAG is just being moved and should be up again soon, I seriously doubt it though, sad.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (oreo8716)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oreo8716* »_NJ run:
1. Oreo8716 (A3)
2. Willy (S4)
3. Noah (MKVGTI)
4. Vin (A4)
5. Josh (M3)
6. OpenSkye (A3)
7. TJ (MK3GTI) if t3/t4 BT kit is done
8. Paige (MK4GTI)
_Modified by oreo8716 at 2:16 PM 2-13-2009_

_Modified by oreo8716 at 2:34 PM 2-13-2009_

_Modified by oreo8716 at 2:35 PM 2-13-2009_

_Modified by oreo8716 at 2:41 PM 2-13-2009_

_Modified by oreo8716 at 2:53 PM 2-13-2009_


where is this run meeting up??


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

1. Oreo8716 (A3)
2. Willy (S4)
3. Noah (MKVGTI)
4. Vin (A4)
5. Josh (M3)
6. OpenSkye (A3)
7. TJ (MK3GTI) if t3/t4 BT kit is done
8. Paige (MK4GTI)
9. Njpeteo (A3)
10. Judegavel (Who knows lol jk)


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

Judge i havent seen you since i first got my car.. we went down with marty to that dvag cookout at the park in penn. it will be good to see you again.. As far as where this cruize is leaving from we are not sure yet.. there is talk about one stop being at menlo mall on rt1


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

either way, count me in!


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

1. Oreo8716 (A3)
2. Willy (S4)
3. Noah (MKVGTI)
4. Vin (A4)
5. Josh (M3)
6. OpenSkye (A3)
7. TJ (MK3GTI) if t3/t4 BT kit is done
8. Paige (MK4GTI)
9. Njpeteo (A3)
10. Judegavel (Who knows lol jk)
11. Technikslr (A3)


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

4 A3's so far.. COME ON PEOPLE... Show these west coasters up lol


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (oreo8716)*

oreo I have to get in touch with Marty, he might be down. Those were the days, anyways if I come I will meet up at Menlo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

awesome my car has come a long way since then.. i thought i was going to stop modding after i got married and got a house but you all know how that goes... now im looking into BT.. anyway yeah most will be meeting at my house, then the target parking lot in clark, and then menlo. not sure about other stops yet... still waiting to hear from my buddy about the coolwater crew

_Modified by oreo8716 at 3:46 PM 2-14-2009_


_Modified by oreo8716 at 7:19 PM 2-14-2009_


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

come on judge you have to come you dont live far at all.... and this is an all make welcome event so you can rock whatever you want


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

I'd say it's about a 75% chance that I'll be able to make this. Unless something comes up with school or work, I'll be there.


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

any one else from the tri state up for a ride


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

I'll take trip's odds 75% chance.


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: (oreo8716)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oreo8716* »_1. Oreo8716 (A3)
2. Willy (S4)
3. Noah (MKVGTI)
4. Vin (A4)
5. Josh (M3)
6. OpenSkye (A3)
7. TJ (MK3GTI) if t3/t4 BT kit is done
8. Paige (MK4GTI)
9. Njpeteo (A3)
10. Judegavel (Who knows lol jk)

Add me to the list


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

1. Oreo8716 (A3)
2. Willy (S4)
3. Noah (MKVGTI)
4. Vin (A4)
5. Josh (M3)
6. OpenSkye (A3)
7. TJ (MK3GTI) if t3/t4 BT kit is done
8. Paige (MK4GTI)
9. Njpeteo (A3)
10. Judegavel (Who knows lol jk)
11. NY_Avant (A4 Avant)

Awesome 11+ cars so far.... i will post more info on the meeting place as we get closer to the date


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

Pix when it happens or it didn't happen.


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: (oreo8716)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oreo8716* »_1. Oreo8716 (A3)
2. Willy (S4)
3. Noah (MKVGTI)
4. Vin (A4)
5. Josh (M3)
6. OpenSkye (A3)
7. TJ (MK3GTI) if t3/t4 BT kit is done
8. Paige (MK4GTI)
9. Njpeteo (A3)
10. Judegavel (Who knows lol jk)
11. NY_Avant (A4 Avant)

Awesome 11+ cars so far.... i will post more info on the meeting place as we get closer to the date
make it 12, my nephew and his 1990 Audi 90 will be tagging along


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Bezor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bezor* »_Pix when it happens or it didn't happen.

This WILL happen! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

Its definitely happening.
1. Oreo8716 (A3)
2. Willy (S4)
3. Noah (MKVGTI)
4. Vin (A4)
5. Josh (M3)
6. OpenSkye (A3)
7. TJ (MK3GTI) if t3/t4 BT kit is done
8. Paige (MK4GTI)
9. Njpeteo (A3)
10. Judegavel (Who knows lol jk)
11. NY_Avant (A4 Avant)
12. Avant's nephew (1990 Audi 90)


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

add me to the list please!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TechnikSLR* »_add me to the list please! 


1. Oreo8716 (A3)
2. Willy (S4)
3. Noah (MKVGTI)
4. Vin (A4)
5. Josh (M3)
6. OpenSkye (A3)
7. TJ (MK3GTI) if t3/t4 BT kit is done
8. Paige (MK4GTI)
9. Njpeteo (A3)
10. Judegavel (Who knows lol jk)
11. NY_Avant (A4 Avant)
12. Avant's nephew (1990 Audi 90)
13. Technik SLR (A3)


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

thanks buddy!


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (TechnikSLR)*

NP


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: (oreo8716)*

Devin,
Would you mind adding me to the list for the NJ run down, please? 
I am 95% positive I can go and I surely do not want to miss this! I'm just not sure if I will be bringing the R32 or the S4, so if you wouldn't mind just mark me as *R32/S4*. 
Also, I will probably bring two of my friends, Mike and Joseph, and my cousin Anthony. *Mike: E92 335ci*, *Joseph: SC'd E46 M3* and *Anthony: C6 ZO6 - Cartek Head, Cam & Exhaust Package*. 
If I make it, I will make sure that I have some free goodies. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Thank you very much! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

1. Oreo8716 (A3)
2. Willy (S4)
3. Noah (MKVGTI)
4. Vin (A4)
5. Josh (M3)
6. OpenSkye (A3)
7. TJ (MK3GTI) if t3/t4 BT kit is done
8. Paige (MK4GTI)
9. Njpeteo (A3)
10. Judegavel (Who knows lol jk)
11. NY_Avant (A4 Avant)
12. Avant's nephew (1990 Audi 90)
13. Technik SLR (A3)
14. [email protected] (R32/S4)
15. Mike (E92 335ci)
16. Joseph (SC'd E46 M3)
17. Anthony (C6 ZO6)


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

this makes me miss living in the DC area so much!!!! so jealous.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Thank you sir. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Free goodies... Freakin awesome lol.... Im looking for a GT30 Sponsor too... just thought is throw that out there lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *oreo8716* »_Free goodies... Freakin awesome lol.... Im looking for a GT30 Sponsor too... just thought is throw that out there lol










Send me an email. Include some nice pics of your A3, mods, etc. Include a little background about yourself and let me know if you do any kind of racing; auto-x, drag, road racing, HPDEs, etc. etc. 
We are currently working with a few guys looking for sponsorship. 
I look forward to seeing your email. 
Justin


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

You can sponsor me...but you don't really carry 3.2 stuff


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_You can sponsor me...but you don't really carry 3.2 stuff










Of course we do! We are 3 R32 owners and 2 of also own Audi models. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The site is under construction. Since we are so busy doing installs, (we're working on an R32 as we speak; cams, full details and some other things), and completing all of the sales, shipping, etc, the site is worked on slowly... but I am working on getting it done much faster. 
Every day we are adding new parts, vendors, etc. We are also C2 dealers. 
But yeah, we can get you anything you want for your car... engine, suspension, interior, exterior, tuning, custom fabrication, anything. This goes for all models, engines, etc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
For those who are Haldex, we also carry Haldex controllers. 
Basically, we carry and/or can get anything a customer wants and we try to keep our prices low and we are always posting up specials with discounts and free shipping to the lower 48. 



_Modified by [email protected] at 11:38 AM 2-20-2009_


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

my car is in the shop ill email you when it gets out with some picks and info


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (oreo8716)*

I ended up making cheesesteaks last friday since you guys got me all hungry.. Tonight will be mussells paying homage to my many visits to chickie's and pete's in philly







Just need to get some crab seasoning to get as close as I Can to the crab fries!


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

sounds good... whens the cookout at your house lol.....


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (oreo8716)*

Spoke to Marty hes going to try to make it if he doesn't have to work.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (oreo8716)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oreo8716* »_sounds good... whens the cookout at your house lol..... 

I actually had one right when the A3 came out, BBQ and made some hot wings. I just got one of my old computers up and running again since one of my backup drives failed that had all the info from it and found the pictures. I'll get them off and put some up


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

bump for the drive


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

where are we going to meet up??


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (TechnikSLR)*

menlo park mall parking lot.. not sure about the time


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *oreo8716* »_menlo park mall parking lot.. not sure about the time


Nice... can't wait for this. I hope the sky cooperates 110%!


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

i agree man.... nice warm sunny day would be awesome


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I actually had one right when the A3 came out, BBQ and made some hot wings. I just got one of my old computers up and running again since one of my backup drives failed that had all the info from it and found the pictures. I'll get them off and put some up









I still have a few Chris


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_
I still have a few Chris

 

I was trying to remember that picture in order before I started rattling off names of who was there. 
First pick I found was everyone standing next to the deck and first person I recognized was you actually and then it hit me what the pics were from. 
starting from the 318ti should be:
Pete (his car hadn't shown up yet)
me
ryan,
you
chris
uwe
Finally sold that house back in december..


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Yep thats definitely the order
another pic:

So Chris I guess your in GA to stay, I have a ton of relatives not far from Buford, in Gainesville, and Cleveland (small town). I use to spend summers in a tourist trap called Helen, the whole town was done as an alpine village in Germany, my Aunt and Uncle use to own a t-shirt shop there. Nice area if you can get use to the southerners, and they don't ask you to "squeal like a pig"







(Deliverance reference).


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

Why are all the Audis the same color?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (BalloFruit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BalloFruit* »_Why are all the Audis the same color?

There are 2 blacks, two gray and one blue


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_
So Chris I guess your in GA to stay, I have a ton of relatives not far from Buford, in Gainesville, and Cleveland (small town). I use to spend summers in a tourist trap called Helen, the whole town was done as an alpine village in Germany, my Aunt and Uncle use to own a t-shirt shop there. Nice area if you can get use to the southerners, and they don't ask you to "squeal like a pig"







(Deliverance reference).

To stay for now... Gainesville is only about 20 minutes north of me.
Helen I have not been to but someone I was dating for a bit after I came down mom lived there I believe. And there is a big VW show each spring, I was busy last year the weekend of the show but should be making it this year. 
I have gotten few " Nace truck" when rolling through parking lots in my ram...and its a fairly beat up 97 2500 cummins, far from a nice truck... so yeah area takes some getting used to.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Up! need more A3 representation!!!


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_Up! need more A3 representation!!!

ill go kb. maybe i can cruise with the jersey guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (audiant)*

there is another guy with a white s line coming form queens.... maybe you two could meet us down here


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (oreo8716)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oreo8716* »_there is another guy with a white s line coming form queens.... maybe you two could meet us down here









WHAT!! dude put me in touch thats perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_








WHAT!! dude put me in touch thats perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









good stuff!


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

lmao turns out im the guy in queens oreo was talking about


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_lmao turns out im the guy in queens oreo was talking about


bwahahahhaha. That's awesome!


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

if im not working I will drive down with you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow, a dozen or so NY/NJ A3ers, but just me and Johnny from MD/VA?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BalloFruit* »_Wow, a dozen or so NY/NJ A3ers, but just me and Johnny from MD/VA?


I know right?!?!?! What's up w/ that? I know there's a good amount in this area too. Its not like its far. Only about +/- 170 miles one way.
Trip, SprintA3, said he's gonna try making it as well.


----------



## vicmeer (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

I'd join you, but the baby (literally) won't be up for solid food yet.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vicmeer* »_I'd join you, but the baby (literally) won't be up for solid food yet.


Just bring a food processor and throw the cheesesteak in it


----------



## vicmeer (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Wiz is pretty close to milk right? If that fails, the stuff in my BSH catch can sure looks like it...


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sabba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sabba* »_if im not working I will drive down with you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

nick you gotta go come on


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (audiant)*

we gotta update this list


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (oreo8716)*

1. Oreo8716 (A3)
2. Willy (S4)
3. Noah (MKVGTI)
4. Vin (A4)
5. Josh (M3)
6. OpenSkye (A3)
7. TJ (MK3GTI) if t3/t4 BT kit is done
8. Paige (MK4GTI)
9. Njpeteo (A3)
10. Judegavel (Who knows lol jk)
11. NY_Avant (A4 Avant)
12. Avant's nephew (1990 Audi 90)
13. Technik SLR (A3)
14. [email protected] (R32/S4)
15. Mike (E92 335ci)
16. Joseph (SC'd E46 M3)
17. Anthony (C6 ZO6)
18. Audiant (A3)


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (oreo8716)*

Oreo add Marty to the list (B7A4) I'm going to force him to go, and I'm bringing the allroad.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

5 a3's from noreast not bad i suppose. whats up with val shes hasnt been on here in a while


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_5 a3's from noreast not bad i suppose. whats up with val shes hasnt been on here in a while


I will speak on her behalf and say that she'll be going. I'm not sure if she'll come from the NJ side or from MD...


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

she told me she is comming


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_
nick you gotta go come on


I'm working on it....put it this way there is a 95% likelihood I will be going.


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sabba)*

1. Oreo8716 (A3)
2. Willy (S4)
3. Noah (MKVGTI)
4. Vin (A4)
5. Josh (M3)
6. OpenSkye (A3)
7. TJ (MK3GTI) if t3/t4 BT kit is done
8. Paige (MK4GTI)
9. Njpeteo (A3)
10. Judegavel (Who knows lol jk)
11. NY_Avant (A4 Avant)
12. Avant's nephew (1990 Audi 90)
13. Technik SLR (A3)
14. [email protected] (R32/S4)
15. Mike (E92 335ci)
16. Joseph (SC'd E46 M3)
17. Anthony (C6 ZO6)
18. Audiant (A3)
19.Marty (B7A4)


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Hey Devin, where's your meeting point? Or can you handle this tri-state thread?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...79314


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

menlo park mall off of rt 1 in jersey


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (oreo8716)*

I always liked the number 20!!


----------



## LeadFootA3 (Sep 13, 2008)

doh... I have to be in Va Beach that day or I would be there.


----------



## kick forward (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (oreo8716)*

You can count another A3'er to the NJ list. Is Stock alright?


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kick forward)*

more than welcome... want me to add you


----------



## kick forward (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (oreo8716)*

Yah add me! Is there gonna be a VAG-COM tool showing up by chance?


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kick forward)*

1. Oreo8716 (A3)
2. Willy (S4)
3. Noah (MKVGTI)
4. Vin (A4)
5. Josh (M3)
6. OpenSkye (A3)
7. TJ (MK3GTI) if t3/t4 BT kit is done
8. Paige (MK4GTI)
9. Njpeteo (A3)
10. Judegavel (Who knows lol jk)
11. NY_Avant (A4 Avant)
12. Avant's nephew (1990 Audi 90)
13. Technik SLR (A3)
14. [email protected] (R32/S4)
15. Mike (E92 335ci)
16. Joseph (SC'd E46 M3)
17. Anthony (C6 ZO6)
18. Audiant (A3)
19.Marty (B7A4)
20. kick foward (A3)


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *kick forward* »_Yah add me! Is there gonna be a VAG-COM tool showing up by chance?


I'm borrowing someone's now. If I still have it by then, yes, a VAG-COM will be showing up.


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *kick forward* »_Is there gonna be a VAG-COM tool showing up by chance?

If I'm there, my MICRO-CAN and laptop will be too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (BalloFruit)*

can you add me on the list?
Believe me and audiant are planning on meeting up with those in NJ to cruise down for some cheese steaks and A3s.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (sabba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sabba* »_can you add me on the list?
Believe me and audiant are planning on meeting up with those in NJ to cruise down for some cheese steaks and A3s.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif awesome nick


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (audiant)*

we will figure out a game plan as the date gets closer....btw autoX @ E-town was super fun you should try it out def. worth it even though it eats up a whole day.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

okay ill give you a call so we can figure things out


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (audiant)*

1. Oreo8716 (A3)
2. Willy (S4)
3. Noah (MKVGTI)
4. Vin (A4)
5. Josh (M3)
6. OpenSkye (A3)
7. TJ (MK3GTI) if t3/t4 BT kit is done
8. Paige (MK4GTI)
9. Njpeteo (A3)
10. Judegavel (Who knows lol jk)
11. NY_Avant (A4 Avant)
12. Avant's nephew (1990 Audi 90)
13. Technik SLR (A3)
14. [email protected] (R32/S4)
15. Mike (E92 335ci)
16. Joseph (SC'd E46 M3)
17. Anthony (C6 ZO6)
18. Audiant (A3)
19.Marty (B7A4)
20. kick foward (A3)
21.sabba (A3)


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (oreo8716)*

didn't realize this was the day b4 easter but there is no way I would miss this for the world. Hell I don't think I have seen over TEN A3's on the road in my life time, all I see is millions of A4s everywhere







.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sabba* »_didn't realize this was the day b4 easter but there is no way I would miss this for the world. Hell I don't think I have seen over TEN A3's on the road in my life time, all I see is millions of A4s everywhere







.


If we can get the few people from Eastern Canada to join as well...that'd be awesome!


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Dammm Canada... that might be pushing it lol


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Heck Yea. Fergie.g and ODY mentioned it on the first page. We'll see though...


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

hell if they pull through, I would be willing to cruise up there for an event. Need an excuse to cruise up north to Canada. Anyone else down?


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (sabba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sabba* »_ Need an excuse to cruise up north to Canada. Anyone else down?

All nude $10 (CD) lap dances.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sabba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sabba* »_hell if they pull through, I would be willing to cruise up there for an event. Need an excuse to cruise up north to Canada. Anyone else down?








me. but it would have to be at a time right after exams http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boobie (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (sabba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sabba* »_hell if they pull through, I would be willing to cruise up there for an event. Need an excuse to cruise up north to Canada. Anyone else down?
We can always go for smoked meat sandwiches- beats the cheesesteaks I think!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

18 days away...


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *boobie* »_smoked meat sandwiches- beats the cheesesteaks I think!

Blasphemy!!


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BalloFruit)*

show n go is 11 days away







just waiting on the wheels and throttle body pipe


----------



## kick forward (Mar 13, 2009)

*Baby Shower?*

so I just got an invite to my friend's baby shower that day from his parents.







sorry dude


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *kick forward* »_so I just got an invite to my friend's baby shower that day from his parents.







sorry dude


April Fools! Good one...like you'd choose a baby shower over this.


----------



## kick forward (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*









umm, no fools. but i was saying sorry to my friend who won't be seeing me. considering i'm getting a fully loaded apr ecu two days before, i'm definitely cruisin'. and praying i'm not getting a 2nd speeding ticket since i bought the car in Jan.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *kick forward* »_










Lame sauce!


----------



## kick forward (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
Lame sauce!

hahaha since the envelope came from his parents' address i'd like to think he wasn't part of this.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

my plan is to wash, dry, buff out any scratches, clay bar, then polish, then sealant. all in about 6 hours. and then maybe so engine bay cleaning and interior neatening


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

One week away, I think I'm taking the MCS now, wife needs the allroad.


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (judgegavel)*

haha thats cool


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: (oreo8716)*

Angry Bump!!


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (NY_Avant)*

philly cheese steak bump


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

NY_ Avant Pm sent..
nick ill give you a call today or tomorrow! in case anyone is wondering rain is predicted here in NY and philly. hope the weather takes a turn for the better


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Rain or shine! Make it happen.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

rain my be a deal breaker for me, but luckily a forecast for greater than three days in advance is highly inaccurate


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sabba* »_rain my be a deal breaker for me, but luckily a forecast for greater than three days in advance is highly inaccurate










i say even one day in advance is highly inaccurate now a days too. everything is "possibly", "maybe", etc.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

come on nick dont bail on me!!!!!!! 
i wont talk to you for a month lol


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (audiant)*

if saturday is anything like today there is no way i am going....only time will tell. 
Trust me I want to go to this but: RAIN+HOLIDAY TRAFFIC = SABBA NO GO








We will just have to plan someting in the near future if it does rain - I will be only working 3 days a week so I have plenty of time to plan something. 
fingers crossed... Don't let us down mother nature
((if my wheels/tires come in b4 the cruise i may be convinced to do otherwise))


_Modified by sabba at 10:40 PM 4-6-2009_


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

lol i guess if its like today then it would suck. lets hope for the best


----------



## kick forward (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_in case anyone is wondering rain is predicted here in NY and philly.

I'd really like to meet some A3'ers in the flesh but rain would definitely suck. People might not even notice 10 A3's passing them? Funny I lived in Philly for 3 years and doubt I ever had a cheesesteak. Now I'm making an 8 hour trip out of one. Presumably the new car smell will be officially gone by the time I make it back home.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

rain or shine people come on!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *kick forward* »_
I'd really like to meet some A3'ers in the flesh but rain would definitely suck. People might not even notice 10 A3's passing them? Funny I lived in Philly for 3 years and doubt I ever had a cheesesteak. Now I'm making an 8 hour trip out of one. Presumably the new car smell will be officially gone by the time I make it back home.


Nice! make it happen. Rain would suck...but that's why they made umbrellas!


----------



## kick forward (Mar 13, 2009)

I just got word Tony Luke ain't even gonna be there.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

From a VWVortex thread:

_Quote »_There could be over 400 people at this FYI. I was chatting with the guy that is organizing this meet.
They are expecting from 300-500 people there.
...the place has already been notified and said it's no big deal; they can handle us.


----------



## kick forward (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_From a VWVortex thread:

the search tool says you're a liar


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *kick forward* »_
the search tool says you're a liar


the truth tool says you're a liar...we all know the search tool doesn't work here!








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=3


----------



## kick forward (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

I am now incredibly excited!!!!! F#@% the rain.


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kick forward)*

hahahah... dude rain would seriously kill my buzz about going


----------



## kick forward (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (oreo8716)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oreo8716* »_hahahah... dude rain would seriously kill my buzz about going

yes me too, but this is my first VAG. wait, what?


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

That Maxima....


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Its still 4 days away. Seeing that Sat night and Sunday is clear...I have a feeling Sat AM will be clear too. Have high hopes ppl!
http://forecast.weather.gov/Ma...7&e=0


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

trying to stay optimistic, in the fear of rain ....
Where should us NY'ers meet up with you those in NJ (Menlo park mall)?
What (~)time do you all plan on leaving to cruise down to philly?
Please keep me posted : http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sabba)*

we will let you know


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

Yea rain might keep me away, but I hope not.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

kb if your still going with rain, im still going with rain!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i'm still going w/ snow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Accuweather.com forecast as of Wed, 9:15AM


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! i cant wait! three days away!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Ballofruit, if you want to meet up in the College Park area, I'm going to meet w/ people at the College Park Home Depot by 10:30.
Oreo, post where/time you're meeting..unless you want to move your meet to one of the locations below.
Caravan info: 


From North Jersey:
Meet at the Molly Pitcher Service Plaza Mile Post 71.7 off the NJ Turnpike at 12:30pm, leaving at 1pm. The rest stop is just after Exit 8A on the Southbound side. 
http://www.travelboards.com/turnpike/NJ/map.asp

Or another from North Jersey:
Meet at Vince Lombardi Service Plaza of 95/295 at 11:00am, leaving at 12pm. Mile Post 116 East / MP 115.5 West. 
http://www.travelboards.com/turnpike/NJ/map.asp


From South Jersey:
Meet at the Tower Records on Rte. 38 next to Red Lobster, near Cherry Hill Mall. Time unknown, but this spot is about 30 minutes from Philly so 12:45pm or 1pm is probably a safe bet.


From Northern Virginia:
Meet at Pike 7 Plaza at 9:15am, leaving at 9:45am sharp. There is a Starbucks and a Panera Bread so you can get breakfast or coffee if you want. There are spaces in the parking lot near BB&T where there will be the most parking (the side of the parking lot closest to Pike 7). 


From Lehigh Valley, Pennsylvania:
Meet at Firestone Tire Parking Lot, near Lehigh Valley Mall, Whitehall, PA at 12:00pm, leave by 12:30pm.


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

menlo park mall on rt 1 at 12:00.... roll out is at 12:30... there are peple meeting us coming from ny so i think we are keeping it there


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_Ballofruit, if you want to meet up in the College Park area, I'm going to meet w/ people at the College Park Home Depot by 10:30.

I think I'm going to meet up at White Marsh at 11:45. No sense in me driving 20 mins south, just to go back north again.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (oreo8716)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oreo8716* »_menlo park mall on rt 1 at 12:00.... roll out is at 12:30... there are peple meeting us coming from ny so i think we are keeping it there

I will let you all know what I am exactly doing friday evening based on the forecast. I hope its nice...spent all day detailing my car so its nice n shiny. Expecting others from NY....if so maybe we all could meet up and cruise to NJ together....


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sabba* »_
I will let you all know what I am exactly doing friday evening based on the forecast. I hope its nice...spent all day detailing my car so its nice n shiny. Expecting others from NY....if so maybe we all could meet up and cruise to NJ together....


Hope you got a garage b/c its suppose to rain pretty much up the east coast on Friday.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Hope you got a garage b/c its suppose to rain pretty much up the east coast on Friday.


Ha! your the second one who has said that to me, yes I have a garage. I was pissed b/c it started to drizzel 3/4 of the way through polishing the car. Didn't thing i was going to get the job done, but luckily the sun came out and I was able to polish then wax/seal the car. Man I am glad I only do this 2x a year....i am pooped. Now the car is all cleaned and anxiously awaits a tirerack ...
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## kick forward (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_From Lehigh Valley, Pennsylvania:
Meet at Firestone Tire Parking Lot, near Lehigh Valley Mall, Whitehall, PA at 12:00pm, leave by 12:30pm.

Who's gonna be meeting in Allentown? Is there a different thread for this?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *kick forward* »_
Who's gonna be meeting in Allentown? Is there a different thread for this?


Well, my meeting points are from other people from random forums. One of the organizers posted it, so I'm not sure if anyone is meeting around Allentown or not.


----------



## kick forward (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Where can I find these people? I have a feeling this forum is bigger than I first realized.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *kick forward* »_Where can I find these people? I have a feeling this forum is bigger than I first realized.


Well, they might be import or domestic vehicle sites. Here's a list of the sites that this run was posted on...not sure if any stick out to you as being local...
6SpeedOnline
Absolutely Driven
Bimmerforums
E46Fanatics
MD Patriot Stangs
MD Street Scene
Mischief
Modded Mustangs
NASIOC
Rspeed
mazdas247
e90post
M3Post
SVTPerformance
SIRacing
Eastern Fbody
MP Mustangs
Mustang Forums
LS1tech
LS1.com
SRT Forums
Z28forums
Fbody Hideout
CMF Performance
East Coast Boost
VAdriven
NJ Tuners
Fast LSX
SRT 4mation
Mercurymarauder.net
G35driver.com
LegacyGT.com
Mazda3Forums
Audizine
AudiWorld
VWVortex
DownSouthDubs
Tri State Tuners
Crossroadforums.com
Need2Speed
Delcocruisers
Freedom Cruisers
Late Night Rodders
Thesamba
Saablink.net
V6Performance
Acurazine
My350Z
ScionLife
Controlled Instanity
PhillyStangs
Fit Freak
Honda Tech
Maxima.org
PA Mopar Group
Solstice Forum
3si.org


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

holy mother of god








good luck with that search


----------



## kick forward (Mar 13, 2009)

lol jeez. no wonder 400 people are showing up.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *kick forward* »_lol jeez. no wonder 400 people are showing up.


yep!


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (kick forward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kick forward* »_lol jeez. no wonder 400 people are showing up.

Wow that is a ton of people.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_
Wow that is a ton of people. 


yep! and the place has been notified and said they could accompany everyone!


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

this is going to be sweeeet


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (TechnikSLR)*

i cant wait but the weather doesnt look good


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (oreo8716)*

tomorrow just looks **** am showers


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

yea, if anything it'll just be today and tomorrow AM that it rains. we should be good to go!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

see you there boys


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

She's alive!!!!!


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

hahahah word


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

washed, time to compound, clay, then wax!


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (TechnikSLR)*

MAN i am still on the fence about going tomorrow. What to do...


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (sabba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sabba* »_MAN i am still on the fence about going tomorrow. What to do...

man up and come to phila


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (TechnikSLR)*

be there man


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (oreo8716)*

for those meeting me... menlo park mall at 12:00.... roll out is at 12:30...........
Menlo Park Mall is located on Route 1 South and Parsonage Road in Edison, New Jersey. The Mall is 35 miles from New York City, easily reached by NJ Turnpike, Garden State Parkway, Route 287, Route 1, and the Outerbridge Crossing in Staten Island.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

clay bar the front of my car, then fenders, then rear. then clean windows and interior. almost done


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (TechnikSLR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TechnikSLR* »_clay bar the front of my car, then fenders, then rear. then clean windows and interior. almost done


oohhh....smooth and shiny like a baby's behind. Its soooo much work but well worth the results. Man I may leave my car out overnight just so I can see the tight bead pattern


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (sabba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sabba* »_

oohhh....smooth and shiny like a baby's behind. Its soooo much work but well worth the results. Man I may leave my car out overnight just so I can see the tight bead pattern









this is a clean car only meet up....


----------



## kick forward (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: (TechnikSLR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TechnikSLR* »_this is a clean car only meet up....

my day just opened up


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (oreo8716)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oreo8716* »_for those meeting me... menlo park mall at 12:00.... roll out is at 12:30...........
Menlo Park Mall is located on Route 1 South and Parsonage Road in Edison, New Jersey. The Mall is 35 miles from New York City, easily reached by NJ Turnpike, Garden State Parkway, Route 287, Route 1, and the Outerbridge Crossing in Staten Island.









I should be there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

awesome guys! see all you guys tomorrow. does anyone see exactly where at menlo we are meeting at?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

We got a lil rain here this AM. Should be over by 11AM according to noaa.gov.
See you guys there!


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (sabba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sabba* »_MAN i am still on the fence about going tomorrow. What to do...



x2 raining preety bad by me


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (audiant)*

yeah a little rain here too... from weather channel online: Rain showers early becoming more intermittent for the afternoon. but im still in


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *TechnikSLR* »_this is a clean car only meet up....

I guess I'm out.








No seriously, it's not clean, but I'm coming anyway.


----------



## njpeteo (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: (BalloFruit)*

I won't make it as the car is still in the shop getting ready for the summer season. Picking it up this afternoon hopefully...


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (njpeteo)*

im sef going but the car will obviously not be clean


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

rain here too. guess we will be there in some dirty cars!


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (TechnikSLR)*

soo many people canceled


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (oreo8716)*

i am out too...sorry guys and gals. Hopefully you all that go can make me regret me decision when I look at all your pics. Have a good time!!


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (sabba)*

come on man anthony already canceled out on me... you ny pep are sketchy







lol


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (oreo8716)*

sorry brother. I feel the weather is going to be a buzz kill to the overall day. Hope I don't lose face for this choice, but that is out of my hands. Plus I get to please the mom buy helping her prepare for tomorrow, her response to me not going was "Oh good now you can make the lasagna".
We should plan a meet in a neutral area in the near future. Somewhere like a state/local park with great driving roads. This way we can plan a nice spirited but safe cruise and then relax and eat. Plus waterfest and H2o r coming up....two meets I've never been to.


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (sabba)*

NEVER BEEN TO WATERFEST!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (oreo8716)*

i am a complete newb to the car scene...plus I was real busy past two years with PA school. I hear H20 is better....plus its in Ocean City


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (sabba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sabba* »_i am a complete newb to the car scene...plus I was real busy past two years with PA school. I hear H20 is better....plus its in Ocean City









Waterfest is much much bigger and better IMHO, that might have been true a few years ago but H20 has really gone down hill a bunch the last 5 years, and the cops have gotten way to strict. The party scenes not bad and all the motels are cool, but the show is a joke in comparison to WF. Also OC is about the tackiest place on earth, I've never scene so many mini golf places, it makes central Florida look classy.








I wound up not going today, couple things came up, and it was pouring here at 11:45 (I'm 15 min from Menlo), hope all went well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by judgegavel at 2:21 PM 4/11/2009_


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (judgegavel)*



judgegavel said:


> I wound up not going today, couple things came up, and it was pouring here at 11:45 (I'm 15 min from Menlo), hope all went well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> 
> yeah me too the rain really screwed things up. They forecasted a cold, windy day with no rain here on Long Island. The forecast were way off course - its been pouring all day here. Hope those who went got some sun down in philly ... either way im sure they will have a good time.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

you guys are bitches. sure there was rain, sure it was cold. but overall it was an amazing day! nice meeting everyone


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*

LOL @ People afraid of a little rain and cold. Glad you guys had fun.




_Modified by 3lfk1ng at 6:14 PM 4/11/2009_


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (3lfk1ng)*

it was in a covered lot so it was all good... i had a good time... nice meeting everyone... we need to do something when the weather gets nicer


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (oreo8716)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oreo8716* »_it was in a covered lot so it was all good... i had a good time... nice meeting everyone... we need to do something when the weather gets nicer









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

Here's a couple pics. There are probably more and better pics on the way from some of the other, better picture takers. 
































Mustn't forget the whole reason for coming...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

More pics included here: http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=4339642


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

nice meeting you too (sorry i forgot your name already) your pictures came out really good! and that line, oh i will not soon forget it!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I totally dropped the ball on this. I got my dates screwed up. I thought this was next Saturday.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Pics look GOOD


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

sorry i couldnt make it, pics make me wish i skipped work and went.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (TechnikSLR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TechnikSLR* »_you guys are bitches. sure there was rain, sure it was cold. but overall it was an amazing day! nice meeting everyone

i know right. even the girls made it out!


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

told you ant


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

devin im an a**. your a 100% right. i WONT miss the next one. are going to come the bbq i told you about a hwile back?


----------

